# Kahr amrs leaving new york



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Kahr wants other firearms businesses to come to Pike County | PoconoRecord.com Mobile Edition

They are moving two countries over from me  yay


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James m said:


> Kahr wants other firearms businesses to come to Pike County | PoconoRecord.com Mobile Edition
> 
> They are moving two countries over from me  yay


Two questions come to mind. 
What country do you reside in?
What state is Pike County in.
All I know now is I had to enable Java script to read about it,and I've used 1 of 3 premium clicks allowed


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea that's the newspaper. And thier non public service website.

I live in Pennsylvania in carbon county. I did live on Monroe county which was next to pike.

Its in north east Pennsylvania

Oops I meant county

And they're saying it's the political climate in new York


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew you meant county.I have a Kahr in my pocket as I type.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

That is great news, I can't understand why all gun manufactures don't leave the north east. Go where you are wanted, take your jobs and money with with you.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I imagine that moving a business like that is tough. Lots of specialized employees and equipment. Many workers probably won't transfer due to family stuff. 

Good for them. The areas that they were in didn't want the company there.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Beretta just announced a major move here to Tennessee. We already have Barret, a purveyor of fine rifles and accessories. We are willing to take every job we can from those liberal bastions. Alot of automotive plants popping up in the South too. Seems they like right to work over collective bargaining. Except VW, who encouraged it's workers to vote in the U.A.W. who promptly voted it down. I guess they should have traded buildings with Khar Arms. Lol

Still love my wife's Khar CW9. We are going to shoot it Monday.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kahr CM-40 in my pocket now


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My favorite manufacturer, Colt, needs to get out of the Peoples Republic of Konnecticutt. Been there since 1836, but it is time to go. They have stated they were looking at other options, but most likely someone in the Obongo administration privately told them their government contracts for M4's would be in danger. That would be my guess as to why they haven't moved yet. (Or maybe they have already started lining up property somewhere else and are keeping it secret).
Remington, while still headquartered in New York has moved parts of its manufacturing to South Carolina.

FWIW - I have a Kahr product in the other room at this moment. An Auto Ordnance M1 Carbine. Sweet little rifle.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep, Auto Ordnance sure makes a good carbine! Good to see them getting out of occupied territory.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is the kind of change we need! Good for Kahr Arms.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Firearms maker blames New York gun law for move to Pennsylvania | Fox News

This is actually not new news:
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/352918


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

dutch16 said:


> Yep, Auto Ordnance sure makes a good carbine! Good to see them getting out of occupied territory.


I had heard that there were more than a few issues. Perhaps the bugs have been worked out.
I have 30carbine dies and bullets


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I would love to see all of them leave the northeast and go where they are wanted.. At least LEAVE where you are NOT WANTED!! Especially Colt and Henry!!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I say to anyone that loves the Constitution, evacuate those states on the East Coast that would burn it, and head for freedom. Then we'll have them surrounded. ::clapping::


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I had heard that there were more than a few issues. Perhaps the bugs have been worked out.
> I have 30carbine dies and bullets


I've hear that too, but just speaking from my experience, the Inland performs as well as my '43 Inland. I actually like the Carbine for home defense.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I get fresh baked goods every morning. The baker/owner and family are from Conn. and the new girl and family from Mass. It is difficult not to say something but fresh baked goods are at stake.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My favorite manufacturer, Colt, needs to get out of the Peoples Republic of Konnecticutt. Been there since 1836, but it is time to go. They have stated they were looking at other options, but most likely someone in the Obongo administration privately told them their government contracts for M4's would be in danger. That would be my guess as to why they haven't moved yet. (Or maybe they have already started lining up property somewhere else and are keeping it secret).
> Remington, while still headquartered in New York has moved parts of its manufacturing to South Carolina.
> 
> FWIW - I have a Kahr product in the other room at this moment. An Auto Ordnance M1 Carbine. Sweet little rifle.


Remington still says they are not leaving Illion, NY. My guess is that they're moving production of guns banned under the unSAFE act out of the state. Who know they may just be waiting to see whether or not it gets repealed.

-Infidel


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm disappointed that Ruger is not moving their HQ. Remington, since their trigger problem, I never consider buying a Remington. I have two but I did not buy them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dutch16 said:


> I've hear that too, but just speaking from my experience, the Inland performs as well as my '43 Inland. I actually like the Carbine for home defense.


I have a 1943 Inland as well as the Auto Ordnance.
But the only M1 Carbines I have ever had that reliably fired everything I put through them WITHOUT FAIL were two Universals. They are supposed to be junk too. According to the internet, anyway.
I just traded my last Universal away several months ago on a 1917 Mauser Gew98 that was built at the Danzig armory and rebuilt in the 30's by the Nazis to K98k specification.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I did have a Winchester m1 with a scope. Looked like it was made into a hunting gun. Number 1.2 million or about there.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have a 1943 Inland as well as the Auto Ordnance.
> But the only M1 Carbines I have ever had that reliably fired everything I put through them WITHOUT FAIL were two Universals. They are supposed to be junk too. According to the internet, anyway.
> I just traded my last Universal away several months ago on a 1917 Mauser Gew98 that was built at the Danzig armory and rebuilt in the 30's by the Nazis to K98k specification.


Sorry, RPD, my post was supposed to the Auto Ordnance ran as well as my Inland.
The biggest problem I've had with carbines has been magazines. I've also heard that about Universals. I've never owned one, but for what it's worth my brother has one, and it's been great. 
I've always liked the Mauser design. Was yours upgraded with a turned-down bolt?


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

James m said:


> I did have a Winchester m1 with a scope. Looked like it was made into a hunting gun. Number 1.2 million or about there.


Winchesters are real popular with collectors. How does yours shoot?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It shot very well. Very little recoil. Not any problems with failures. I wasn't at a full range I was pretty close but two shots made an oblong hole in a stump.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Good for them!

I know its off topic but anyone have a list of those that have departed or announced intentions to do so?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

While I think it's great that firearms manufacturers are leaving the northeast, where they are obviously not welcome, it would be better if other industries would do the same. Such as, no soda bottling plants in New York, since Bloomberg passed a law about serving sizes. The list could go on and on.

If all manufacturing started pulling out of these states, then maybe, just maybe, the people and politicians would wake up. The people would move away, along with their tax revenues, and the politicians would realize that their over-reaching would have essentially turned their states into dead zones.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

When this first started, there were slight rumors of of West Virginia landing one of the gun companies, but when our great Senator Joe Manchin deciding it would be a perfect time to suck up to Obama and the administration, that pretty much quailed any chances we had. Thanks Joe.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dutch16 said:


> Sorry, RPD, my post was supposed to the Auto Ordnance ran as well as my Inland.
> The biggest problem I've had with carbines has been magazines. I've also heard that about Universals. I've never owned one, but for what it's worth my brother has one, and it's been great.
> I've always liked the Mauser design. Was yours upgraded with a turned-down bolt?


I knew what you meant, my friend.
Yes, when it was upgraded a K98k bolt with turned down handle was put in as well as a shorter barrel that has the waffenampt (Nazi eagle stamp) on the front sight base showing Mauser manufacture. This was done to many WWI rifles during the late Thirties to increase infantry armament.
Some GI must have brought it home after the war and "sporterized" it by chopping the stock down and adding a recoil pad. Too bad the stock was an early one that had a rear sling swivel instead of the most often seen thru cut for the sling. If I could even FIND another it would be cost prohibitive. Bubba turned a $600+ rifle into one with a $188 price tag. 
When I saw the old girl in the rack the same feeling came over me that I get when I see a sad eyed dog on death row at the pound. She just had to go home with me. Not having the required cash, but having that Universal, my choice was made.
Have I ever mentioned how much I detest Bubbas that ruin beautiful historic military arms?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My m1 was stolen a number of years ago. Along with a hundred and fifty rounds. Tried to report it but they didn't care. Even told the chief of police or whatever they call who's in charge and he kinda shrugged? 

On another note tell bubba to pick up his nails lest they wind up in my tires like I find this morning....


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I knew what you meant, my friend.
> Yes, when it was upgraded a K98k bolt with turned down handle was put in as well as a shorter barrel that has the waffenampt (Nazi eagle stamp) on the front sight base showing Mauser manufacture. This was done to many WWI rifles during the late Thirties to increase infantry armament.
> Some GI must have brought it home after the war and "sporterized" it by chopping the stock down and adding a recoil pad. Too bad the stock was an early one that had a rear sling swivel instead of the most often seen thru cut for the sling. If I could even FIND another it would be cost prohibitive. Bubba turned a $600+ rifle into one with a $188 price tag.
> When I saw the old girl in the rack the same feeling came over me that I get when I see a sad eyed dog on death row at the pound. She just had to go home with me. Not having the required cash, but having that Universal, my choice was made.
> Have I ever mentioned how much I detest Bubbas that ruin beautiful historic military arms?


I know what you mean. I used to "rescue" Krags back in the day...tried to turn them into back into their original condition, as much as possible. 
Then I would re-sell them, representing them for exactly what they were: re-conditioned. But now, it seems everything is getting cost prohibitive. I feel bad for the younger people just starting out in the shooting sports.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

James m said:


> My m1 was stolen a number of years ago. Along with a hundred and fifty rounds. Tried to report it but they didn't care. Even told the chief of police or whatever they call who's in charge and he kinda shrugged?
> 
> On another note tell bubba to pick up his nails lest they wind up in my tires like I find this morning....


That stinks. Sorry to hear about that.


----------

